# dmraid question [solved]

## nobody13

I need some help setting up raid 1. The drives were partioned under Windows ntfs, raid 1. I've got the ntfs-3g driver installed. I can run dmraid -ay then mount the drive manually or with this line in fstab "/dev/mapper/sil_aiaiaiaacjag1	/media/raid	ntfs-3g	0 0" . When I reboot /dev/mapper/sil_aiaiaiaacjag1 disappears then i have to run dmraid -ay then mount -a to mount it. How do I get /dev/mapper/sil_aiaiaiaacjag1 to repopulate at boot so it will automount?

Dmraid -ay creates sil_aiaiaiaacjag and sil_aiaiaiaacjag1. How do you tell what they are? I'm assuming sil_aiaiaiaacjag referrs to my mirrored set and sil_aiaiaiaacjag1 is partition1 on it.  Is this correct or should I be using a different mount point?Last edited by nobody13 on Thu Aug 21, 2008 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nobody13

anyone please?

----------

## Mad Merlin

It's not the ideal solution, but you could add dmraid -ay to /etc/conf.d/local.start so that it's run on every boot.

----------

## nobody13

I just found the answer by mistake. Hopefully this helps someone. All the wiki howtoos are for setting up a drive to boot from. I noticed a file /etc/dmtab and took a look inside and found this:

```
#/etc/dmraid: config file for adding device-mapper volumes at boot

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/device-mapper/files/dmtab,v 1.1 2005/03/01 22:45:26 vapier Exp $

# Format: <volume name>: <table>

# Example: isw0: 0 312602976 striped 2 128 /dev/sda 0 /dev/sdb 0

#

# Alternatively you can create all your volumes the first time, and just run:

#

#   dmsetup table >> /etc/dmtab

#

# and verify that they are correct.

```

I did this:

#   dmsetup table >> /etc/dmtab

and it added this to dmtab:

```

sil_aiaiaiaacjag: 0 976771120 mirror core 2 131072 nosync 2 8:0 0 8:16 0

sil_aiaiaiaacjag3: 0 362378205 linear 253:0 614389860

sil_aiaiaiaacjag2: 0 307194930 linear 253:0 307194930

sil_aiaiaiaacjag1: 0 307194867 linear 253:0 63
```

then rebooted and my my drive is now mounted under /media/raid/

----------

